# Who was



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Some info here: The "Extended" Wycliffe Kennel in the Pacific Northwest


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Call name "Zek" he was bred until he bloated. He was a very elegant boy at the time. There is a really good article about him in the 1989 Poodle Review Stud issue. I will see if I can scan and make it readable.:2in1:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Apres Argent said:


> Call name "Zek" he was bred until he bloated. He was a very elegant boy at the time. There is a really good article about him in the 1989 Poodle Review Stud issue. I will see if I can scan and make it readable.:2in1:


That would be great  Please try if you find it


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

pics....


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Dogsinstyle said:


> pics....


Thank you


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

cool pics! it is neat to see how much the clip has changed since then.


----------

